# Reptiles! Lizards in particular :o)



## welshcobmad (31 January 2013)

Hiya!

Soooo has anyone else got any unusual lizards as pets? We have a miserable Yemen Chameleon called Noodle (who hates me) that belongs to my OH & I have a Supersnow Leopard Gecko called Elmo who is super friendly & attention seeking. Will post pics when I get home! Also after a Tokay Gecko but OH is'nt so keen lol!


----------



## Floxie (31 January 2013)

One of my cresties is called Noodle


----------



## LauraWheeler (31 January 2013)

I want a Chameleon 
I have two beardies Called Ken and Deardre















Will get some better pics on the computer when I get a chance. This was when we first got them.
I love going in the reptile shop. Although I get funny looks from the other woman (who have been dragged in there by there OHs) when I'm cooing over all the reptiles. I'm normaly saying "Awwwww arn't they cute, Can we get one?"


----------



## Merlin11 (31 January 2013)

I have a day gecko from Madagascar. Was one of a pair bought 17 years ago for my son. Son has left home but tHe male gecko is still with us! The female got egg bound some years ago and died.


----------



## welshcobmad (31 January 2013)

Floxie said:



			One of my cresties is called Noodle 

Click to expand...

I keep admiring cresties but am convinced theyre too fast for me lol! Although Elmo can have a turn of speed if the mood takes him 



LauraWheeler said:



			I want a Chameleon 
I have two beardies Called Ken and Deardre















Will get some better pics on the computer when I get a chance. This was when we first got them.
I love going in the reptile shop. Although I get funny looks from the other woman (who have been dragged in there by there OHs) when I'm cooing over all the reptiles. I'm normaly saying "Awwwww arn't they cute, Can we get one?"    

Click to expand...

Ahh they're awesome! I love beardies but with the cham viv no room for another big one atm. Love the names btw lol! Noooo you dont want a chameleon lol we had one called Ziggy which was awesome super friendly & loved to be out & about but he died  Then got Noodle who was ok for a while now hes just moody & grumpy - never comes out (I know they're supposed to be that way but after having Ziggy being a freak its just not right lol)



Merlin11 said:



			I have a day gecko from Madagascar. Was one of a pair bought 17 years ago for my son. Son has left home but tHe male gecko is still with us! The female got egg bound some years ago and died.
		
Click to expand...

They're gorgeous looking things! What ages do they live to then?


----------



## Merlin11 (31 January 2013)

They're gorgeous looking things! What ages do they live to then?[/QUOTE]

They are supposed to live for 10-15 years. I think he has lasted so long as he is very laid back! The female was much more skittish. We had hoped to breed them but unfortunately it didn't happen. 

Like the bearded dragons. Have thought about a chameleon but worried that they are tricky to look after.


----------



## mandwhy (31 January 2013)

This is our Beardie, Grimlock.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





And this is our Mountain Horned Dragon, Odo.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Grimlock doesn't really like me and hides under his log all day, he is more my BF's lizard! Odo is my favourite and is pure comedy jumping around and climbing the curtains and stuff when you get him out! I'm such a meanie having favourites!


----------



## joeanne (31 January 2013)

Daughter has leopard geckos....Jim, Matilda and Spots
Son has a beardie...Spike


----------



## UnaB (1 February 2013)

Love this new section!!!

I also had a yemen chameleon, he was called Dennis.  LOVED him and definately want another at some point.

This is him when I first got him:







And all grown up






Now I just have my cute little Gecko


----------



## echodomino (1 February 2013)

Glad I ventured in here lol  

I've got two Beardies:
Bertha (big) and Doris (littley)






3 Tokay Geckos, not named and don't have decent pics of all of them






Used to have 3 Cresties but rehomed them

Then I have 5 snakes 

Gert, Grey Banded King Snake:






Ernie, Snow Corn:






Libby, Chihuahua Mountain King Snake (need a better photo):






Agnes, Royal Python:






Huxley, Western Hognose Snake:


----------



## Paint Me Proud (2 February 2013)

I have 5 crested geckos of various ages 

Pancake and Toothless- both boys






One of Pancakes babies


----------



## joeanne (2 February 2013)

EchoDomino you have a tokay?
Man you are either nuts or seriously brave!
Mine drew blood EVERY time it had to be handled.....literally!!!


----------



## echodomino (2 February 2013)

I have three!!! Lol I have thorn resistant gardening gloves for if they need to be handled. One of the girls is a biatch she's had me twice luckily just warning though so although drew blood, was more just a graze. Male will let me stroke him but scarpers if I try to pick him up.

I've got someone who keeps asking me if they can have them though lol, he reckons he can tame them


----------



## Kitty B (5 February 2013)

I have a pair of Mississippi Map Turtles named Venus and Donatello. My Mom and husband named them. 

I had a Chinese Water Dragon, but he has passed away now. We are going to get a Beardie or two after we move house as I miss my Dragon, but don't reckon I could get another Water Dragon. It wouldn't be the same after my Ziggy. I'd also love, love, LOVE a corn snake. I talk to them at the pet shop, but feel terrible for them being kept in little plastic boxes. If snakes can look sad, they have nailed it.


----------



## mandwhy (6 February 2013)

Ooh kitty B I love Chinese water dragons! We wanted one of those but we couldn't fit a big enough viv in our flat so after much research decided on the mountain horned, they are pretty similar but smaller  

I would like a blue tongued skink and a tegu, but no more space at the mo, plus its insane how much money you can end up spending on the setup, it was about 400 on the MHD (said I'd get it all for my BF's birthday all like 'oh yes its fine I expected it to cost this much') and only like 100 with the beardie's stuff as we got lucky on gumtree!


----------



## joeanne (6 February 2013)

echodomino said:



			I've got someone who keeps asking me if they can have them though lol, he reckons he can tame them
		
Click to expand...

Ask him over, get a video recorder and tell him to crack on......£250 could be yours!!


----------



## echodomino (9 February 2013)

joeanne said:



			Ask him over, get a video recorder and tell him to crack on......£250 could be yours!!

Click to expand...

Lol, trouble is he may be right, he tamed his last one I've seen photos!!

Good luck to him if he has them, the male has now decided I can't stroke him - he barked and went for me the day before yesterday. Little ****


----------



## Cobber (9 February 2013)

Loving the lizards! Here is my Blue Tongue Skink... Slink  inventive I know!

Had him for 1 year from 6 months old and up until last week was convinced he was a she until he left some *ahem* deposits around the viv! He is now nearly two foot long!


----------



## Floxie (9 February 2013)

I LOVE skinks! Is yours handleable? What's he like with people? He looks ace.

They have the maddest faces, I just adore them - serious contender for my third viv, but I don't know a lot about keeping them (if I research it too much, one might accidentally happen, and I don't have room yet lol)


----------



## russianhorse (11 February 2013)

I have a beardy called Boris

He's currently sulking as I'm trying to wean him off his obsession of locusts and get him onto crickets :/


----------



## russianhorse (11 February 2013)

Not a lizard, but also have 3 terrapins (2 being ginormous yellow bellies, and 1 red eared called Mr Terry Pin  )


----------



## Cobber (11 February 2013)

Floxie said:



			I LOVE skinks! Is yours handleable? What's he like with people? He looks ace.

They have the maddest faces, I just adore them - serious contender for my third viv, but I don't know a lot about keeping them (if I research it too much, one might accidentally happen, and I don't have room yet lol)
		
Click to expand...

 He is very cool. He is fairly handleable but tbh it depends on how much I do with him! When im busy and dont get to do much with him he kind of forgets that he likes to come out an goes all shy but if i do stuff with him everyday i can pick him up and have him out and stuff and hes fine. If i really put some effort in he would become very tame i think.

Not wanting to encourage you too much or anything  but this care sheet is the definitive guide to BTS!
http://bluetongueskinks.net/care.htm

Forum is very good too, very worldwide though
http://www.bluetongueskinks.org/forum/index.php

I didnt want a beardie, wanted something different and he is out and about in the day sleeps at night and is always scratching the glass wanting to come out. ( not so funny when im working night shift tho!) Def recommend them!


----------

